# Spurs vs. Mavericks Bets



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

simple, if spurs win this series then yall have to switch your avatars to the spurs if the mavericks win this series then we spur fans have to change our avatar to the mavericks

spurs fans
roc

dallas fans
you?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Im in.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Im in


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Here comes the bets again.... you guys better set a timeframe for this as well


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm in. Time: howbout from the WCF till next season?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yo.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll get in on this. Have we picked a definite time frame yet?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

till the nba finals and please tell me your team so i know what to put you under


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> till the nba finals and please tell me your team so i know what to put you under


I believe I will be rooting for the Mavs :clown:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Mavs.

I've been on this forum for about a month now, and I don't even know how to get an avatar.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Im in for the Mavs. I say we keep them until the championship is awarded to someone.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

1337 said:


> Mavs.
> 
> I've been on this forum for about a month now, and I don't even know how to get an avatar.


Click on "User CP" near the top left, then click on "Edit Avatar"


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

i'm in for the mavs


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Drag dont play when it comes to his avatar*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im in on this.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey!

Props to the Mavs fans for showing faith in our team by eagerly joining this contest. I think there were few participants in the MEM bets and the SAC bets.

I am in for DAL, and I am willing to change avatar until the start of next season if we should lose the bet. Of course, I'll go with whatever time frame people agree upon.

GOOD LUCK, Mavs fans.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm in as well, this time everyone must live up to it. I say until the end of the finals you keep the avaitar.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wouldn't miss this for the world. 

Im in for the Mavs.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

didn't say this but I'm in for the mavs


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

I am in for the Mavs!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow the Mavs fans heavily outnumber the Spurs fans.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sure why not, let's do it.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Wow the Mavs fans heavily outnumber the Spurs fans.


"Confidence Baby Confidence"


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Wow the Mavs fans heavily outnumber the Spurs fans.


Today, we take over the NBA. Tomorrow, the world!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The day after, the Moon.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm in guess which team


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm in guess which team


You must be in for..... Orlando Magic?

LOL... :angel:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I lol at this thread.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Bumparoooooooooooooooooooo. 

Go Mavs.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

NBA Series Prices : Dallas Mavericks vs San Antonio Spurs
Thread | Info NBA Playoffs Dallas Mavericks to WIN the series (+160) SETTLED 7130367 160/100 (1.60) *11408587 *


----------

